
World's first battery-free Bluetooth chip pulls power from the air - elcomet
https://futurism.com/the-byte/battery-free-bluetooth-chip
======
kristianp
Original press-release:
[https://www.wiliot.com/blog/bround](https://www.wiliot.com/blog/bround)

------
Fjolsvith
Seems like technology for espionage applications.

